# snapper tool question



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hi guy's

i have a snapper rear engine rider that before long i'm going to have to change the seal boots and a driven disk on....so i'm scoping out some tools i will need and some i'd like to just have handy if i need...

one tool i was looking for i found at H&H lawn parts...its called the snapper smooth clutch tool...part#3-2392...for $4.95...seems like a good deal to me..lol

the others i wanted to get are the snapper drive disk puller
part#6-0325 or 6-0747 from snapper service manuel....can't find this anywhere on the net....

the next tool i'd like to get is the snapper wheel hub puller..
part#60237

my next step would be going to a local snapper dealer in the next town and see if they would sell tools like this...i really didn't know if this would be a dealer thing...or if they would sell to the general public these tools...

thought i'd come here and get some input first...and see if anyone knows where i can buy these at on the internet?
and also, before i forget in case anybody was wondering what type snapper i have here's my info on it....thanks for any replies guys

snapper model body...301022BE 30'' cut
serial body...21261368

Briggs and stratton engine....model...288707 10hp synchro Balanced
type.....1153-E1
code.....020326Z0

thanks again....cajun


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most any dealer should be able to get the tools for you, they may be a little expensive as most tools do not receive any discount from the distributors and they may want to charge some mark up, so be prepared to pay.


----------

